# Meet Brigitte



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Meet my newest addition, Brigitte (here is her namesake http://www.godslaidbare.com/pantheons/caribbean/maman_brigitte.php).
She was advertised as a pygmy, but I seriously doubt it. 
























To see the hair better.








What do you think?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

def not a pygmy.

she looks like a silky to me.. soo much hair


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

She was kept with a pygmy buck, a fainter buck, and some HUGE goat (his back came up to my hip, I'm 6"0 :shocked: ). By "silky" you mean these? http://www.msfgaregistry.com/VisualStandard.htm
She does sorta look similier. The only reason the lady had them, was because they came with the horse she bought. The woman fed them CAT FOOD, that's how much she knew about goats. :roll: Here's the ad, http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/1782418535.html


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I have twin 6-month old Mini Silky X Fainter doelings and Brigitte looks very similiar to them. Whatever she is, she's very pretty! Congrats! 

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ...she is nice.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:drool: She is so pretty. Def not a pygmy. I wish Mischief looked like that.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

You should do a french braid or dread's on her hairdo


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Fiber people, help me! I'm in the land of burs! :help: What kind of brush should I get for her? I've never experienced a goat with long hair before. It's torture getting the burs out of Snicker's coat, how the heck I'm I supposed to get them out of the shag goat? 
Polarhug, whenever you get the urge, please, come and braid.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Did I mention, she MIGHT be preg! There where two pygmy bucks living with her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure on a type of brush. You might want to give her a bath and put some conditioner in her hair while she's wet and brush the burs out...works good for horse manes and tails so I would expect it would work pretty well with a long haired goat. 

She is really cute! Not a pygmy...maybe silky or silky/fainter cross. Or maybe even a combination of several breeds. But the long hair sure makes her look like a silky! Congrats!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She is a fainter.... looks to be pure. Does she faint?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope, no fainting. There was a fainter in the pen with her, he didn't completely faint though, he just dragged his leg along for awhile after he saw us. At first I thought he was hurt, until he went back to walking normal.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am a cashmere person. I use an under coat dog brush on mine. Like this:
http://www.enrych.com/shop/images/9866S ... 20Rake.jpg

She is sure pretty!

Hope this helps!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

TexasRanger said:


> Nope, no fainting. There was a fainter in the pen with her, he didn't completely faint though, he just dragged his leg along for awhile after he saw us. At first I thought he was hurt, until he went back to walking normal.


Is she tame? A lot of my "social" fainters rarely faint because they are not easily surprised.  She looks pure to me.... I use some Cowboy Magic and a slicker brush to get all of mine brushed out.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you know of any Silky breeders near San Antonio, TX? I love her temperment, she's still shy, but she's getting used to me quicker then any of my other goats did. Someday I might like to get one from a breeder, this will be a few years away though.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yes, there are 2 mini silky breeders in TX. Randolph's mini hoof farm www.minigoats.com and 7F Ranch... I believe her website is www.freewebs.com/7Franch Randolphs only breeds silkies.... 7F Ranch breeds silkies and fainters.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

